# Paint?



## Zarathustra

I'm planning on building a new house/shelter pretty soon using wood (2x4s, plywood, etc.) I've been going over everything for a while now trying to figure out what all I will need, what will work, and etc. but can't seem to find much as far as paint goes. I'd like to paint the shelter once it's done, but I'm not sure about what is safe to use. I know the wood is possibly to get chewed on, so obviously some of that paint might get ingested. I've never painted anything that would be within the goat's reach before, so I have no idea what is safe. 
Are most commercial paints I could get at Lowes or the like safe to use with goats? Or are there special kinds that would be okay for this?


----------



## StaceyRosado

I use stain instead of paint. I have had goats eat it without problems though they dotn eat the entire barn


----------



## Zarathustra

StaceyRoop said:


> I use stain instead of paint. I have had goats eat it without problems though they dotn eat the entire barn


I was just planning on painting it a nice red/white (cliche barn colors). I don't know much about stain, but I'm assuming it doesn't come in vibrant red or white, does it?


----------



## StaceyRosado

my barn is red and we used Redwood Stain from Walmart


----------



## AlaskaBoers

we went to Walmart in Anc and got their "barn red" it comes in a 5 gallon bucket. mine dont chew on the wood


----------



## Zarathustra

AlaskaBoers said:


> we went to Walmart in Anc and got their "barn red" it comes in a 5 gallon bucket. mine dont chew on the wood


I don't know if she WILL, I just would rather be safe about it. She doesn't really chew on the trees or anything, so it's probably unlikely she'd chew on the wood, but I just wasn't really sure what is/isn't safe concerning paint.


----------



## Mully

When I repainted the goat barn I mixed several pounds of cayenne pepper with the paint and they did not nibble on the corners any more.


----------



## sweetgoats

I just put a Kilz sealer down and I do paint my barn. My goats have never eaten the wood.


----------



## liz

I got a 5 gallon bucket of latex barn and fence paint from Tractor Supply...base and top coat all in one and it is durable and safe. My barn is red/white though I don't have nibblers, mine like to rub their horns on the walls :wink:


----------



## ENC

I think since we have learned from lead based paint most modern paints are more or less safe for consumption in smaller quantities. A water based paint is going to be safer than oil based but you should be fine either way. 

Evan


----------



## debjay

Mully said:


> When I repainted the goat barn I mixed several pounds of cayenne pepper with the paint and they did not nibble on the corners any more.


Perfect answer!


----------



## GTAllen

My boer goats chew on anything they can get a hold on. If they can't get thier mouth on it, they paw at it to see if they can get something loose. Anyways, modern latex and oil paints will be okay. Not like they are eating it everyday.


----------



## WillowGem

Mine barn is red and white.
Like Liz, I used the Tractor Supply barn and fence paint.
Mine don't chew on the wood too much yet, but they're still young.


----------



## xymenah

Mine are horrible chewers. They even chew on the treated railroad ties that hold up their gates and those have to taste nasty as all get out. I used to have one goat that chewed one of my wooden handled rakes a third of the way through. However as already stated most paints nowadays are nontoxic so I would just get what ever.


----------



## neubunny

Mully said:


> When I repainted the goat barn I mixed several pounds of cayenne pepper with the paint and they did not nibble on the corners any more.


Love it!!!


----------



## neubunny

I think the traditional white dairy barns were whitewash -- which is both non-toxic and has anti-bacterial properties.


----------

